# 1969 GTO Judge Tribute



## blackdog76 (Dec 4, 2017)

Not my build. Got it when it was about 95% done. Just been wrapping up little things all around the car. Got the car in a trade and thought I would share.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Looks nice----congrats! And welcome to the forum.


----------



## 1966tempest (Jul 14, 2015)

Nicely done


----------

